# The Chronicles of George and Kooter part 5



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love these stories of your horses! Didn't you say in part one that there were 7? I'd love to read the other two!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Who needs a guard dog when you can have a guard horse!! Great story :lol:


----------

